# GA-P35-DS3L + Wolfdale (e8400) processor bios conundrum



## Loutre (Jan 19, 2008)

To get the GA-P35-DS3L to work with the Wolfdale processor, you need to flash the BIOS to the latest available version. The problem is, I do not own another Socket 775 processor, and from what I've read many motherboards made in the last few years can boot up to the BIOS screen with incompatible processors, just long enough to reflash the BIOS (easily with the P35-DS3L's Q-Flash in this case)

But I don't know whether that's the case for this exact combination - anyone have any ideas? Am I stuck blowing 50 bucks down a hole for the cheapest 775 processor I can find just to flash the BIOS?

And finally, is there a better motherboard that can support the Wolfdale natively for around the same price of the P35-DS3L + a throwaway processor (thus giving me a better motherboard out of the deal at least?)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

much cheaper just to get a new bios chip ???? for $15.00



check to be sure your bios is socketed one

http://www.biosman.com/extraction.html


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you bought your board within the 30 day warranty / return it for one of the newest boards of the same model / they are already flashed for wolfdale cpu's

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059


----------



## Loutre (Jan 19, 2008)

I haven't ordered yet, do you think I would get the latest one if I were to order from Newegg now?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thats what the newegg listing implies

do a google search with this input


*GA-P35-DS3L bios chip replacement*


check out the very first search result ! from newegg


----------



## Loutre (Jan 19, 2008)

All I'm seeing is one review saying "Supports the 45nm after a BIOS update" and "return for a replacement within 30 days"

The only revision is 2.0 which I think is F5.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would expect a revision 2.0 board to be 45nm compliant


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

after checking gigabyte website your intended cpu is supported with *bios F8a*

http://tw.giga-byte.com/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=2629


fire off an eamil to newegg and verify the bios of the board you are about to buy


----------



## Loutre (Jan 19, 2008)

A friend of mine wanted to put together an emergency system so I ended up tacking on a $45 420 Celeron D to my order, which will let me BIOS flash and give him what he wants.

Sorry for wasting your time, thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## Alke (Jan 21, 2008)

Thought I might mention to save others the worry:

I have rev 2.0 of the GA-P35-DS3L and wolfdale E8400 and the board detects the processor correctly on POST. Factory BIOS is F6, so I dont know how it this works.. :smile:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Alke said:


> Thought I might mention to save others the worry:
> 
> I have rev 2.0 of the GA-P35-DS3L and wolfdale E8400 and the board detects the processor correctly on POST. Factory BIOS is F6, so I dont know how it this works.. :smile:





thanks for the info ray: I will make a note of that for others :wave:


----------



## Alke (Jan 21, 2008)

no problem.

I was surprised it detected it... my only guess is that since F6 was the support of 45nm Yorkfield, perhaps it knew about Wolfdale, just not officially. I don't know how it all works...

But yes, it POSTs OK and CPU is detected as Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0 GHz (333 x 9.0). (Now that's not exactly as it's printed but it definitely says E8400 and the clock speeds are correct.)

I haven't actually installed windows yet. I'm just going to play it safe and wait for a few days to update the BIOS to F8a (need to pick up a floppy drive as my current just died on its 11th birthday).

Also, using a thermalright ultra 120 extreme, cpu idles at 25°C according to BIOS. I love it, the cooler and the system overall - the fan is silent and the only thing audible are three hard drives :grin:

[upgrading from Athlon 1500+. excuse the excitement ]


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

GA-EP35-DS3P is suppose to need BIOS F2 for the Wolfdale, but it made POST and booted fine with the F1 BIOS. Used QFlash to update to F2 (quick and easy).

I'm now running it @ 4ghz on 1.325v with a broken Zalman 9500. (Fan broke and the stores were all closed so I zip tied a fan off an old Thermaltake K8 Silentboost to the heatsink until I can get to the store later) :grin:
I've seen it hit 57°c once and that was early on in Orthos. Now it's sitting around 53°. Temps taken with Core Temp, which is about 2° higher than the Gigabyte software underload and 10° higher at idle. Same results with Speedfan. Core Temp is more accurate.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

nice job mattlock ray:



I am toying with the idea of getting a GA-P35-DS4 and the E8400 for myself


its just a matter of getting it together before the wife kills me ! :laugh:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I haven't went for MAX OC. I just want 4ghz nice and cool @ max load.

You won't see much improvement over your 6850 but new toys are always fun. :smile:
I would still be running my FX60 if I hadn't been able to Ebay it for such a high price ($355) I actually less than $100 dollars in this upgrade.

Hideout in the shop and get it together before the credit card bill arrives. You should be able to enjoy for 2-3 weeks before she strings you up. :laugh:

BTW, I'm now 9+hrs Orthos stable 4.0ghz @ 1.325v 53°c. Going to get a new heatsink today.


----------



## Core2 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello all. I just installed the E8400 on my new GA-P35-DS3L rev. 2, F7 bios, and it detected the cpu correctly. I wont' attempt any OC'ing until I get my new cooler. I'm coming from an AMD Athlon 64 5200x2 so I can't wait to rev this thing up.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

keep us posted >>>>>>



I sure like mine! it was fun to break the 4.0ghz glass ceiling :laugh:


----------

